# How do I split fieldstone?



## doorguy (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok so we decided to redue our hearth, (has tile on it now) the wife wants me to tear all the tile off and install stone. We are using stones that she has collected over the years(we live near lake Huron so finding rocks is no problem). Anyway does anyone know how to split these stones/rocks..
Thanks Chris


----------



## Shari (Sep 17, 2010)

Hire someone to do it.  Your medical insurance will appreciate it.

Seriously, this is not the type of job for the homeowner.  My father was a stonemason.  I saw him do this often - sometimes the stone split correctly and sometimes it splintered into very sharp shards.  It takes a lot of learning how to do it right without a chip coming out like the sharpest knife ever and slicing a body part.

Shari


----------



## gpcollen1 (Sep 17, 2010)

Split field stone as in split a round rock in half so you have two pieces with flat sides?  Give us some more info.  I used to 'split' stones for an old mason building stone walls.  He would say, 'hit it here' - and I would swing the sledge and hit it there.  For many of those stones you just have to look for a natural breaking point and hit it.  Some are not quite that easy.  Long pants and eye protection are a must - face shield is a good option.

This should be fun as you probably done need too much stone...

How about some pics of the stones.


----------



## doorguy (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, but my safety is really not a problem , Im a commercial door installer (think really big doors, like for a airport) Ive, burnt , cut , stabbed ,smashed just about all parts of my body in the last 20 years, so there is a good chance I will bleed for this project also. Just want to know if anyone knows the best way to go about this.

Thanks Chris


----------



## doorguy (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes exactly split a rock in half so I have a flat side.

Thanks Chris


----------



## sksmass (Sep 17, 2010)

Is that even possible?  It never occurred to me that a non-sedimentary rock would have any natural cleavage points that would split it cleanly in half.  Slate, sandstone, sure.  But your average cobblestone?  I'm a little surprised to learn it is even possible.


----------



## vvvv (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/sanders70.html


----------



## Got Wood (Sep 17, 2010)

When I built our hearth with stone we used a hammer and chisel (sp?) to try and trim/knock off edges. Used a diamond bladed saw as well (outside - very dusty). We were careful using the blade to try and keep the stone look natural and only used it on cuts that would not be seen.


----------



## Got Wood (Sep 17, 2010)

A couple more thoughts.... 
pick a width - we used 4" - that you want the face to be off the wall. For thinner stones you can pack mortar behind.
Try and keep your edges in a straight line
Keep the space between stones as minimal as possible
I would estimate that 3/4 of the time I spent was laying out the stones to get a fit and look I liked before applying the mortar. 
I think I ended up using about 50% of the stones I collected, looking for the "right" one. I scrounged all my stones.


----------



## jamesk7 (Sep 17, 2010)

It can definitely be done as there are many buildings constructed out in rural Alberta - built from split field stone, mortared with flatside out to create a smooth wall. These were all created at the turn of the century - my grandfather and his neighbors would all get together to build community buildings - and all he said was that it was a matter of hitting the rock in the right place (chisel and hammer).


----------



## gpcollen1 (Sep 17, 2010)

BLIMP said:
			
		

> http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/sanders70.html



Good article.

In addition to what I said before, for items like belgian block and granite, my buddy scores the stones as mentioned in that article with a hammer and chisel.  A bit at a time until you have a nice line/groove.  He then hits it with his mini rock hammer.

So either way will work.  I think the big thing is that you do not need to hit the rock very hard if you want a better cut/split.


----------



## homebrewz (Sep 17, 2010)

sksmass said:
			
		

> Is that even possible?  It never occurred to me that a non-sedimentary rock would have any natural cleavage points that would split it cleanly in half.  Slate, sandstone, sure.  But your average cobblestone?  I'm a little surprised to learn it is even possible.



Igneous and most metamorphics will split conchoidally, that is with no apparent pattern to the fracture, like how glass breaks. An exception might be Gneiss, which sometimes has foliations (lines) which they may separate on. Most sedimentary rocks will split apart evenly. The best stuff to work with are thinly bedded sandstones, slates (which is metamorphosed shale), and to some extent limestones. Just look for the natural cleavage planes or lines alongside the edge of the rock. Please, at the very least wear safety glasses, gloves would be good too. 

If you have other types of rock, maybe you could rent a rock saw for a weekend? A lot of them are water cooled and fun to use. 
Then you could cut whatever dimensions you want.


----------



## vvvv (Sep 17, 2010)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> BLIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wonder if a circular saw + masonry blade would facilitate the scoring of the stone


----------



## doorguy (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the good advise. A rock saw? All I see at the rental place is a tile saw, it will only cut material 4" or less, some of these rocks are 10" round.

Thanks Chris


----------



## mhambi (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.ceejaytool.com/stonemasonmobile.html


I've found 1 place that rents one.  But it was 700 miles away.  :lol:


----------



## doorguy (Sep 17, 2010)

Now thats what Im talkin about!! Maybee I could use my log splitter.

Thanks Chris


----------



## ROBERT F (Sep 17, 2010)

You can see just before the stone fractures, the "impact" forces at work.  amazing how each tooth floats to fit the contour of the stones!  nice piece of equipment!


----------



## DanCorcoran (Sep 17, 2010)

I want one!  (Have no idea what I'd do with all the stone, but I WANT one!)


----------



## mhambi (Sep 17, 2010)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> I want one!  (Have no idea what I'd do with all the stone, but I WANT one!)




I KNOW!


----------

